# Hello from N.J.



## Dave67

Hi my name is Dave I'm from northern N.j. and have been a carpenter for twenty four years. I stumbled upon this forum a few months ago and have viewed many of the discussions and have found them interesting, informative and funny. 
I hope that I am able to contribute something positive to this forum. Cheers to all
Dave


----------



## loneframer

Welcome to CT Dave.:thumbsup:
Always nice to have another Jersey guy on board.:laughing:


----------



## genecarp

Hi Dave, welcome. GMOD


----------



## shanekw1

Welcome to the site, Dave.


----------



## skymaster

Welcome aboard Dave; Wherebouts North Jersey?


----------



## herodsstone.com

*New Jersey*

Welcome dave


----------



## WNYcarpenter

skymaster said:


> Welcome aboard Dave; Wherebouts North Jersey?


That's a F4 U Corsair in your avatar...awesome!

Grandpa was a B17 pilot in WWII, and little brother washed out as a Marine Aviator on his very last check ride:furious: Good stuff!


----------



## Tom R

Welcome from gangland, err, I mean Trenton area here . . . :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

hi Dave welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## TileArt

Welcome to the forum Joysey!


----------



## Dave67

Thanks every one for the welcome.

Sky master: I am located in Essex county but have worked all over north Jersey. I was working in your area, long valley, Hacketts town and Chester for a few years.

Tom Struble: I have also worked in your area, West Millford, Green pond, Bloomingdale and Warwick. One of the pictures of your work looks familiar, the gray and white house. If that was done about 10 years ago I may have trimmed it.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Tom Struble

it was new construction 2 yrs ago
welcome again


----------



## J F

I may have missed it, but "michael", where ya at? what kind of work do ya do? what license(s) do ya hold?


----------

